
Show HN: Agent48-Outsource coding tasks over email and get it done in 48 hrs - vigneshrams
http://www.agent48.co
======
darrelld
I like the idea of this service and I remember when another one launched on HN
a few months ago.

I do wonder however how sustainable these services are given that others have
shutdown.

Also your 2nd image on the site is a low resolution image that has been
stretched out.

~~~
vigneshrams
Thanks for your feedback. Yep, You are right. Similar services that existed
has been shut down now. We even got the inspiration from them for starting
Agent48.

We ourself experienced a bad service delay or costly rate for outsourcing
simple tasks. So we friends came up with this idea to help people with similar
problem. And we are here to stay and deliver with your support.

Give our service a try and spread the word. Thanks again.

PS: Image resolution issue has been fixed

